# First bow deer!



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It all seemed too easy. I got to my stand around 6:55am and had my deer by 7:35am. Three does ran right up to me about 12yds a way from my stand. The doe ran about 120yds after the shot and layed down and died in about 10 minutes. I did not get a broadside shot but did get a good vital shot and then it went out the other side more towards the middle of the deer. I'm not sure what it weighed, guessing 140lbs before it was field dressed?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats!! No better feeling than taking a deer with a bow!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow deer Bill !  This one will be forever a great memeory.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads Bill!!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job! I love it when a plan comes together!
Now go get your buck! :! 
Good luck!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats... some people will go years without connecting with a bow. Looks like some very good eating there as well


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

WTG Bill!!! Job well done indeed!\\Gene


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Bill. Now get back out there and find her BIG brother! Nice to get that first one out of the way.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the bowhunting ranks!
You are now hooked!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

I,m Glad it all came together for ya....! You did your homework and you earned it!!!!!! Keep us up on any new adventures in Your BowHunting, I will be starting the end of this week!!!!!! Stan


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hopping no, GOING to get my first this year!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Bill! Like everyone said it is a pure thrill to take one with a bow. It sounds like you did everything right.

I can smell those backstraps on the grill right now.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Way to go Bill! There is nothing better than your first deer with a bow. I second Bkr's comment about the backstraps! Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw your deer. Thats gona be some good eats!


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Good Job! Plenty of season left to add a few more.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go man! I share in your excitement, as I took my first this weekend as well! Now, go out there and get the monster buck!


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Congrats Crankus, tell us the details!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrates...Taking Friday off work to go hunting, Hopefully Friday is my turn....LOL :!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out my post. I don't want to hijack Bill's post.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job Bill..thats A Real Thrill With A Bow..it Took Me 2 Yrs And About 200 Hrs In A Tree To Get My 1st Bow Kill...


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Job Bill! Must have hit her a little low but you sure ripped her open good by the size of that gash in her gut!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallie Gene said:


> Great Job Bill! Must have hit her a little low but you sure ripped her open good by the size of that gash in her gut!


 That would be quite a broadhead. I quess I can't even see the entry/exit hole in the picture.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I hit it slightly to the right of it's left shoulder and then it went through the deer and came out the other side about 8" in front of it's right hind quarter. I didn't have a good broadside shot but I definately hit some vitals as it died in 10 minutes or less. If I could take that shot again I would in a heartbeat! My arrow completely passed through the deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You probably took the back end of the lungs out at least with that shot. The thing that makes that shot tough is that there is a small window between whacking a front shoulder or missing the back end of the vitals. Obviously with the deer dropping and dying that quickly you found vitals or a major artery. Did you happen to inspect the vitals when you dressed her out to see where it hit? I find that very helpful because you can better visualize the desired shot once you take it apart and see the locations.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I did such a bang up job on the field dressing I was just happy to get it field dressed , cleaned out, checked in,etc..  I didn't think to check but next time I will.


----------

